# Kreis zeichnen und mit Maus ziehen



## Guest (27. Feb 2007)

Hi!
Ich würde gerne einen Kreis zeichen, den ich mit der Maus an einen anderen Ort ziehen kann.
Das ganze soll eine Art Spiel werden, der Kreis steht für eine Figur.
kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## André Uhres (27. Feb 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit:
JPanel, darin kleiner JPanel mit Kreis (drawOval in paintComponent).
MouseListener->mousePressed, mouseDragged->setLocation mit neuen Koordinaten.


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2007)

OK, soweit so gut, das mit dem JPanel in JPanel hat geklappt, aber wenn ich die neue Position bestimmen soll mit:


```
private void mouse_Released(MouseEvent me){
                 me.getSource().setLocation(me.getPoint());
```

dann springt das Objekt scheinbar willkührlich über das Fenster.


----------



## Gast (28. Feb 2007)

ok, ich habs jetzt mal mit getMousePosition() versucht und damit gehts dann


----------

